# Attack 1st Amendment, Not 2nd!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Interesting that nobody has brought up the 1st Amendment in regard to these shootings by the crazy people. 

People don't go to a police station and shoot it up.

People don't go to a gun store and shoot it up. 

People don't go to a mall and shoot it up.

They go where they know there are no cops and no resistance. How do they know this? Maybe it's from all the news coverage from all the previous crazy person shootings. The news media goes to great length to obtain, report and share with the public as much information as they can about the assailant. They are glorifying him. Ok, maybe I don't see it that way. Maybe you don't see it that way. How do you think the crazy person see it? How does someone who is depressed, feeling alone, hopeless, no attention, no friends, nobody cares about me, nobody ever takes notice of me type see it? 

I propose we make it illegal to disclose the name or the picture or any pertinent information of these psychos. If someone shoots multiple people for no apparent reason and then takes own life. Then there should be no glorification of that individual. As times goes on, others would no longer see that as something worthwhile to do to gain attention and/or notoriety. In cases where the perpetrator doesn't die and must stand trial then I can see where they woulnd't be able to withhold the person's identity. However, if they take their own life, then make it illegal to disclose the individual's identity. 

Is this a crazy idea? 

I think attacking the 2nd amendment is a crazy idea. 

Also, which one going forward would have more likelihood to diminish the possibility of these types of things happening again?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don&#8217;t know if that would change much, but it wouldn&#8217;t hurt. I agree with you 100%, these people do things like this for one reason only, attention.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Lets enforce the 6th better. The accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial. (paraphrased)

It should be speedy alright. [email protected]


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd probably vote for that. Those people should get ZERO press. They just disappear. No pomp, no circumstance, just gone.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

We need to get that ideal up and running.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I completely agree with what you are trying to say. I don't believe attacking any part of our Constituiton should be acceptable by anyone. The media is owned by the Government and completely within it's control. You will hear what you want to hear. Unless you live in Central Ohio I doubt any of you heard about this today.... why? Because this hoax was the media's fault... http://www.abc6onyourside.com/shared/news/top-stories/stories/wsyx_man-points-gun-at-students-marion-21847.shtmlCensor them but please don't call it an attack on the Constitution.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

I agree with you on the idea to stop publicizing and glorifying what these sickos are doing. They should immediately cremate the body of the murderer. Erase all physical memory and representation of that murderer, and move on as quickly as possible. 

If you killed people, and others saw you do it, skip the trial "Do not pass Go, do not collect $200"


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> I completely agree with what you are trying to say. I don't believe attacking any part of our Constituiton should be acceptable by anyone. The media is owned by the Government and completely within it's control. You will hear what you want to hear. Unless you live in Central Ohio I doubt any of you heard about this today.... why? Because this hoax was the media's fault... http://www.abc6onyourside.com/share...man-points-gun-at-students-marion-21847.shtmlCensor them but please don't call it an attack on the Constitution.


No and you know what? We shouldn't be hearing about it. Thats exactly what we are talking about. Deal with it sharply and swiftly. We don't need to hear about every little incident. Especially those people who feel the need to impose their will on others. This is the kinda crap that feeds them. Get themselves heard. I don't care about your voice and what you have to say when you are out of your mind. But with the state of todays media, I don't really have a choice. Unfortunately I have to know the cowards name. I tried not to.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No and you know what? We shouldn't be hearing about it. Thats exactly what we are talking about. Deal with it sharply and swiftly. We don't need to hear about every little incident. Especially those people who feel the need to impose their will on others. This is the kinda crap that feeds them. Get themselves heard. I don't care about your voice and what you have to say when you are out of your mind. But with the state of todays media, I don't really have a choice. Unfortunately I have to know **** ****** name. I tried not to.


That's counter intuitive.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

this is an idea i can get behind 100%


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bonecrusher said:


> The media is owned by the Government and completely within it's control.


You're joking, right?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

"People don't go to a police station and shoot it up".
"People don't go to a gun store and shoot it up". 
"People don't go to a mall and shoot it up."
"They go where they know there are no cops and no resistance". 

That is just common sense. A facebook blibbit we saw a while ago stated, "which sign will stop these attacks best, A= No guns allowed. OR B=Anyone entering this property to harm someone will be shot.???????
The no guns sign is just telling them come on in no one is here to stop you.

We used to be told not to do anything if our plane was highjacked. Just go for a vacation to Cuba till libia and lockerby and 911. Now the pilots are armed and there may or may not be an airmarshal with a gun on board. Let alone all the people now who jump up and tackle the nuts who have tried something since. I just prey that we, and the constitution, can survive this most resent attack.
The main reason why the japanese didnt attack us on the mainland by invadeing was because so many homes were armed with the gun over the fireplace and knew how to use it. Another reason we were able to jump into WW2 so fast was because the first volunteers to enlist needed little firearm training. Sorry I just had to Add my rant to this.
Lets put some out of work vets in our schools and let them do their job like they were trained. They protect our country. They can protect our kids. 
JMTCW
donm


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

backlashed said:


> You're joking, right?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not at all.

I should have worded this a little differently though. I don't mean owned in a monitary sense. I mean just controlled in pretty much all aspects.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

O


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> That's counter intuitive.


Good point. I'll fix that.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Wasn't there a mall shooting recently? Out west I believe?

How about the movie theaters? We have armed officers in Mansfield during the busy releases, weekends, etc. Didn't stop Colorado...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dmills4124 said:


> "People don't go to a police station and shoot it up".
> "People don't go to a gun store and shoot it up".
> "People don't go to a mall and shoot it up."
> "They go where they know there are no cops and no resistance".
> ...


here's a recent shootout at a Detroit Police department.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/24/us/24detroit.html?_r=0

and a New Jersey Police department shootout
http://abcnews.go.com/US/jersey-pol...rtment-corrections-employee/story?id=18082491

So no, Police departments are not immune to getting attacked in spite of their guns..

And here is a Gunstore article about getting robbed. Didn't work out too well for the crook
http://www.snopes.com/crime/dumdum/gunshop.asp


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

You all have a point about the media and the fact that they sensationalize every little thing they report on, rarely get their facts right, and make zero effert to take victims into account.

However, at the risk of sounding like a conspiracy theorist, the government does dictate the media and manipulate what the general public is allowed to hear and see. It's like a propaganda machine for politicians! 


Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Which politicians? I could see if one person was in charge. Hell, in either side there are plenty enough people having opposing views that something that that really isn't possible or even makes sense. Not everyone on either side are going in he same direction. Hey cant agree enough to get legislation passed many times so how would you expect them to agree enough on how to portray the nations events As THEY UNFOLD in a way that would influence the viewers in the manner they prescribe. Now a dictatorship like nazi germany or Castries Cuba, china etc all fall in line under the head honcho. You are talking about actual state run media outlets.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Which politicians? I could see if one person was in charge. Hell, in either side there are plenty enough people having opposing views that something that that really isn't possible or even makes sense. Not everyone on either side are going in he same direction. Hey cant agree enough to get legislation passed many times so how would you expect them to agree enough on how to portray the nations events As THEY UNFOLD in a way that would influence the viewers in the manner they prescribe. Now a dictatorship like nazi germany or Castries Cuba, china etc all fall in line under the head honcho. You are talking about actual state run media outlets.


This for me? If so, I'll try to answer it.

True many people from the same sides are going in different directions. But, they all line up single file and in step when it comes to their habbits of self preservation and careers.

The media is an obvious split between Dems and Reps IMO. Look at what is actually run in the news and compare it to the most recent political tides. 

Recently, after Sandy Hook, politics are centered around gun laws and for some reason the debt ceiling is off the front lines, right. Now, look at what media outlets are reporting and sensationalizing. Anything with a gun overides the rest of the news. Not to mention, the presedents announcement of his measures to curb gun violence are expected to add millions or billions to the budget yet the national debt issue is out of focus still.

Depending on which media outlet you pay attention to they all spin them in favor of the liberals or the conservatives. (Fox being the most obvious at times)

I'm not talking about actual state run outlets, just stating that there is some serious if not over reaching influence of the media by our government, which helps politicians shape thing in their favor.

And one side can follow just one person, not sure I have seen anyone from the democrats going against Obama, have you? Seriously, I can't think of anyone.

Lastly, look at the news coverage when it comes to world news. That's where you can see that the american public gets some information, but not all the information. This is actually really common in other countries as well, I was just making the point that it happens here and I believe that is due to an unnatural amount of political influence in our mainstream media.....

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This has now strayed for the permissible topic of the 2nd amendment and gun rights as it impacts sportsmen.

Please understand the OGF continues to have and will enforce a NO politics policy as closely as we can while TRYING to allow conversation and comment on the 2nd amendment.

PLEASE keep conversations on topic. Continued member divergence from topic will be addressed


----------

